# Got my second betta today, come looky!



## Avoftw (Jan 7, 2010)

Named him melly, and he is my dream betta! got him at petco  what do ya'll think? hehe.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

He's beautiful!
Is he a delta?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's so pretty!!!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

gaahh!! purple!! My favorite color, I am so jealous 

he is so pretty!

~TPF


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!! Congrats.


----------



## Avoftw (Jan 7, 2010)

the container said halfmoon soooo


----------



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

He's beautiful! I'm very jealous.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Woooooah......... LOVE him!!!!!!!!


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*HE IS VERY HANDSOME, I LOVE HIS COLORS. HE LOOKS LIKE A DRAGON HALFMOON, HIS TOP FIN IS POINTED LIKE A DRAGON. I THINK YOUR ON TO SOMETHING THERE AND GOT A GOLDMINE. YES DEFINETLY A DRAGON. COOL, ONE OF THOSE FOR THE PRICE OF A HALFMOON. I SAW A DRAGON CROWNTAIL THE OTHER NIGHT THAT WAS GORGOUSE BUT DIDN'T HAVE THE MONEY FOR HIM. MAN I WAS SO DEPRESSED. OH WELL I'M JEALOUS OF YOURS. KEEP A GOOD EYE ON HIM THOUGH, THERE MIGHT BE A BETTA THIEF IN YOUR NEIGHBORHOOD, LOL. :yourock:*


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

oooh hes pretty. Looks like I need to check out petco


----------



## Crowntail Fan (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow he is pretty! Jealous much!


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

cindylou said:


> *HE IS VERY HANDSOME, I LOVE HIS COLORS. HE LOOKS LIKE A DRAGON HALFMOON, HIS TOP FIN IS POINTED LIKE A DRAGON. I THINK YOUR ON TO SOMETHING THERE AND GOT A GOLDMINE. YES DEFINETLY A DRAGON. COOL, ONE OF THOSE FOR THE PRICE OF A HALFMOON. I SAW A DRAGON CROWNTAIL THE OTHER NIGHT THAT WAS GORGOUSE BUT DIDN'T HAVE THE MONEY FOR HIM. MAN I WAS SO DEPRESSED. OH WELL I'M JEALOUS OF YOURS. KEEP A GOOD EYE ON HIM THOUGH, THERE MIGHT BE A BETTA THIEF IN YOUR NEIGHBORHOOD, LOL. :yourock:*


 Dragon has to do with the scaling, it has to be thick and metallic. It doesn't have to do with the shape of his fins either. He is more iridescent, so he isn't a true dragon, but he is very cute nonetheless!


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

ive been dieing for a purple betta! awesome find! hes gorgeous!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

He's a beauty! I'm curious, why Melly?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

very lovely!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

stunning! wow


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Oooh... I think I have his brother - also found him at Petco a few weeks back. We scored! 
Meet Brady


----------



## Avoftw (Jan 7, 2010)

named him melly because i asked my bf to think up a few name ideas and he said watermelon lol so i got melly from the melon part of that  and thanks guys!

and romad, you totally do haha, thats awesome.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful betta, Romad!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Avoftw said:


> named him melly because i asked my bf to think up a few name ideas and he said watermelon lol so i got melly from the melon part of that  and thanks guys!
> 
> and romad, you totally do haha, thats awesome.


If I could only get the little bugger to slow down for a millisecond, I could get a decent shot. I'm going to keep trying tho.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Beautiful betta, Romad!!


Thanks DQ. He's a feisty one too


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW!:shock: Romad what a great find


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

What an amazing betta!


----------

